# Counter top



## -Jorge- (Sep 16, 2008)

I just put some old kitchen cabinets in my garage. For the counter top I used old solid-core doors and want to make them look a little nicer. I was thinking about just buying a sheet of laminate but I am also looking for other suggestions. I've seen others use vinyl flooring, pergo type flooring, etc.

My garage will be used for working on cars so I want something durable but that isn't too expensive or hard to replace if I screw up the counter.


----------



## kayliekitchen (Nov 29, 2008)

You can use  some kitchen tiles, marble or granite but a vinyl is also a good choice It's somehow durable and in case you screw it up at anytime you can replace it because it's not that expensive right?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 14, 2008)

How about getting some sheet metal.


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 14, 2009)

I am planning to put galvanised sheet metal on my coutertops in the garage . I get it in 8'X3' sheets from the supply house but you could probably get it from any sheetmetal fab shop in your town that makes ductwork.


 Rick


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 5, 2010)

Rickairmedic said:


> I am planning to put galvanised sheet metal on my coutertops in the garage . I get it in 8'X3' sheets from the supply house but you could probably get it from any sheetmetal fab shop in your town that makes ductwork.
> 
> 
> Rick



Galvanized sheet metal sounds great. My brother have that in his garage.


----------



## Ecam (Nov 14, 2011)

I was reworking the bench in my garage.  I wanted a continuous bench instead of the three sheets of plywood I have now.  It's 16 x 3 long with an "L" of about 5.5' on one end.  I used 3/4 thick oak flooring on top of my existing plywood.  I screwed the rear course and stapled the rest.  It is repairable and durable.  I'm an auto/metal guy (still pulling splinters) but the wood top with sheet metal cover when I'm welding works for me.  I didn't stain or polyurathane, instead I used Thompson's water seal.


----------



## Ecam (Nov 15, 2011)

This is how my bench turned out. 

View attachment DSC_0056.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2011)

There is nothing better than a clean, vast work area. Good job!


----------



## thomask (Nov 23, 2011)

Ecam said:


> This is how my bench turned out.



That top looks super there.  Nice work Ecam.

I just put in some oak floors and let me say that stuff is tough.:thumbsup:


----------



## danc1206 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd suggest using something like a toughened steel or a plywood top which are extremely durable and relatively in-expensive.


----------

